# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Heavy sleeper subconsciously shutting off alarm/sleeping through?

## Simplicity0

Lately, my alarm set for 5-6 hours past 10:30 will not wake me up.  I know it rings because it is the first alarm to go off i have, and in the morning it is the only one on "off".  I set it so i need to shut it off, not by itself.  

I know i shut it off because of this, but i never ever remember waking up in the night?  Its on a loud setting too!?

Either i am an incredibly heavy sleeper when i am exhausted or idk. has something similar ever happened to anyone.  How can i adjust to alarms i am not used to yet. ::roll::   ::?:

----------


## Supernova

It could be that you're getting up, shutting it off, and lying back down before you even realize what you set it for, which is a short enough awakening that you might not remember it at all.  If you haven't, try putting the alarm across the room from you, so you have to get up and walk over to it.

----------


## melanieb

A curious thing about alarms and things waking you up in the night...

Sometimes we ignore loud sounds because we tell our mind they are not important.

Sometimes softer sounds can wake us up instantly, because our brain knows they are important.


Do move your alarm. If it still doesn't work, play with the volume and even try using the computer or a phone app to produce different sounds. It might help.

----------


## Arch

What supernova said, sometimes I just turn the alarm off and go back to bed and completely forget I did it. Heh, before bed I'm proper pumped to attempt WILDs but on the WBTB my motivation is so low for some reason

----------


## littlezoe

Things like this happen to me sometimes... especially with my 3AM alarm that i use daily now... since 2 days i don't even remember shutting it down... but i did, because it rings until i stop it.

----------


## Rubens

The same happens to me a lot :O

I had some trouble in my school and university by doing that in days of tests :x

----------


## RareCola

I used to be terrible with alarms, to the extent that I even moved the alarm outside of my room so I had to open the bedroom door to shut it off. I still got up, shut it off and went straight back to sleep and not remembering doing so. I think just getting a better night's sleep in general is the only way to solve it.

----------


## Phion

Do it all the time.  After a few I'm just like "Ehh, fuck it."  My internal clock is pretty accurate though, usually to within ten minutes.

----------


## reshmita

A different kind of problem. It's obvious that you get up, shut the alarm and again sleep. You don't even remember that when you get up. If it happens regularly, then consult a doctor. You can try exercise and yoga therapy regularly though. It can help you a bit.

----------


## ibedreaming

Have you tried changing the alarm type? When this would happen to me I'd switch from the alarm "beep beep beep" to a radio station as the wake up type. This always worked for me.

----------

